# Back from the Rigs



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Made the round trip to the rigs Saturday - Monday. Fishing was tough, but we managed three nice Yellowfin to mid 50# range and took what BFT we wanted and left acres of them behind. Strange to have really been challenged to get any BFT during the day despite them feeding actively. They just wanted nothing we threw at them, but at night they were coming over the rail with no problem.

Here is one of the YFT. I can't figure out how to rotate the pics here so I posted more along with my blog at http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=88 This trip was quite a challenging adventure.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

"Hit it harder!!!!" Haaa!!!

Blog looks better with the font color changes. Interesting read.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sashimi!!!! Nice going!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> "Hit it harder!!!!" Haaa!!!
> 
> Blog looks better with the font color changes. Interesting read.


Glad its easier to read. 

Who knew you need a hammer on board. Adding to my kit.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG on the tuna. I wish you guys had a lot more YFT in the cooler. Maybe next time.
Whyme


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

More than I can eat regardless.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Bill Me said:


> More than I can eat regardless.


Right? With you, can only eat so much...any day on the water, beats a day on the dock...what's your average round trip distance? Kinda like venison, try not to think of the price per pound...it's always a good trip when nothing breaks or no one gets hurt...congrats!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure. I think the longest we have done is a little over 400 statutory miles, but I usually am focused on fuel rather than miles. Based on burn on this trip it might have been about 440 total statutory miles.


----------



## Cody08 (Jun 4, 2015)

Very nice. I would love to go back out with you and Allen sometime this summer if yall have any extra seats.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

wow what a trip! Someday I''ve got to make a trip like this.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully when you go your starter will work


----------



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Squirrel. I plan on going first good forecast. Back 20 June.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing in your successful trip.
catch 'em up.


----------

